# Any bunny owners in California?? :)



## trinitydrummond (Jun 30, 2012)

I live in Fresno, anyone live near?  I own one bunny name Domino, a broken black mini rex!


----------



## caustin4 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bay area, so kind of near, but not quite.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jul 11, 2012)

Sacramento, currently, moving to Santa Cruz Mountains next summer.

Christine, do you have a good bunny vet in the Bay Area? I'll need some recommendations by next year .


----------



## caustin4 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes I do! A fantastic one actually! Quite possibly the best rabbit vet there is. Her name is dr. Harvey and she is at the Chabot veterinary clinic in Hayward. I drive quite a ways to her, past multiple other rabbit vets just to see her. It may be far for you, but I guarantee shes worth it. She's also fairly inexpensive, so an added bonus. Lots of reviews online about her as well you can look up.


----------



## lindemanbunnylover (Sep 30, 2012)

I live in the Bay Area, Antioch, which is near Brentwood.

 :big wink:


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 30, 2012)

im in southern california in los angeles


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 30, 2012)

We used to live in Tracy and our Vet was in Oakley, but Santa Cruz is a far piece from there or the bay area--Monterey may be a better area to check on.


----------



## napagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Nancy, I am in Tracy... relocated from Livermore recently. Did you like your Oakley vet?


----------



## napagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Hazel-Mom,

I don't know any in Santa Cruz mtns, but am familiar with the area. If nothing in Scotts Valley, check Los Gatos and Saratoga.. IME, people are VERY pet-centric in those towns.


----------



## teafanny (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

We're from the bay area!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 3, 2012)

teafanny, your lop has the cutest wittle face! I just wanna smother him in love and kisses!


----------



## TerryM (Oct 10, 2012)

Inland Empire here!


----------



## caustin4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yay more Bay Area folks!


----------



## lindemanbunnylover (Oct 19, 2012)

*caustin4 wrote: *


> Yay more Bay Area folks!


Which cities are you in? I'm in Antioch.:biggrin2:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 19, 2012)

Im in SD so pretty far but still in Cali!


----------



## Marshi (Oct 19, 2012)

Yup! I live in Los Angeles county!


----------



## lindemanbunnylover (Oct 19, 2012)

*Marshi wrote: *


> Yup! I live in Los Angeles county!


Lucky!


----------



## Marshi (Oct 19, 2012)

Not really! Everything you need for bunnies is only found in pet stores (and that gets expensive  )


----------



## kouneli (Oct 27, 2012)

My brother's in Merced, so kind of near Fresno. But he has no bunny. lol

I, on the other hand, live near Los Angeles.

Marshi, there's a rabbit rescue that sells hay/bedding/treats/chews/etc. in Van Nuys (Bunny Luv), as well as one in Monrovia (Bunny Bunch Boutique). Both have good supplies for rabbits.


----------



## Marshi (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks! i will go check out the store


----------



## Wendylicious (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, im from Oxnard Ca, Ventura County


----------



## Snuggs Lepus (Nov 25, 2012)

I live in Alameda


----------



## mybunnyfurgus (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

We live in Mountain View (the Bay area), have been here for about 6 months. We're still working on adjusting after moving from Wisconsin. We are about to board our bunny at Sunnyvale Veterinary Clinic over the holidays. We've never boarded him before - any tips?

Thanks!
Carrie


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2012)

Best if you can find someone in your area that has bunnies to babysit. We watch Peanut for larryng and swap out favors--really don't like boarding unless we have no choice and with six bunnies it's not easy or cheap. That said, make sure they are truly rabbit savvy and that you bun will be kept in a quiet area rather than in a noisy, general population area.


----------



## KaylaBun (Mar 3, 2013)

we're in San Diego


----------



## gmtstars (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm out in San Diego!
The bunny specialty store is down right amazing!! I love the help bunny owners get out here!!

Anyone in SD interested in switching care for care? (I travel a lot in the summer for my job:[)


----------



## KaylaBun (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't mind! I'm not gone ever lol but I could rabbit sit


----------



## usarocks95135 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in the San Fransisco/San Jose area. Any reccomendatons for boarding a bunny/per sitters? I only have one sweet little male bunny and we are leaving him for the first time this summer. I need a cheap place, but at the sme time really nice. I was thinking about The Rabbit Haven. Idk


----------



## Country-Girl (Feb 5, 2014)

I live in Clovis,ca!


----------



## Cookielee123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello!!! From North Orange County


----------



## Khainon (Aug 24, 2014)

hellos from Lancaster california! (middle of the bloody desert lol)


----------

